# Atlas No 700 Toolroom Taper Attachment Parts Dimensions



## cjtoombs (Nov 9, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has a No 700 taper attachment.  I purchased one some time ago from Ebay incomplete, and I would like to get it going now.  The parts I need dimensions for are the 10-706A Draw Bar, the 10-704A Slide and the 10-705A Clamp.  I'm missing a few other small parts as well, but I think I can get them figured out pretty easily.  My thanks to anyone who can provide some data.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 10, 2016)

The No. 700's are probably relatively rare as they were only made for a few years in the 1930's.  We have the instructions and parts sheet on the 700 but only have drawings on the No. 760.  Whether or not someone on here has one of them, I would suggest calling Clausing to see whether they still have the drawings.  What you do is first ask whether they have the parts.  If they do, it's up to you whether you buy them or not.  If they don't have the parts, which for this unit is more likely, THEN you can ask them whether they have the drawings.  And ask them to email them to you.


----------



## 38Bill (Nov 13, 2016)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/3456.pdf


----------



## mattygee (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a complete unit and I can get you those dimensions.  Probably tomorrow sometime.  If you'd like, PM me with some direct contact info.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 14, 2016)

I never expected anyone to turn up with one of those so haven't bothered to try to clean up the horrible PDF that is floating around.  I guess that I shall have to do that.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 15, 2016)

Matty,

Please post the dimensions in the thread instead of in a PM.  It doesn't happen very often but the full nomenclature is in the thread title, so it is searchable.  In case someone else later comes around needing the same info.

Dimensioned sketches of 10-704A, 10-705A & 10-706A are now in DOWNLOADS


----------



## Round in circles (Nov 16, 2016)

38Bill said:


> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/3456.pdf


  Wow, a decent drawing .... with measurements added from a working one I can see quite a few guys trying & succeeding in making there own taper making attachments ,
 me included in the not so far distant future ( Says he hopefully )

 Spiral would you be so kind and print off the drawings , add your dimensions in red ink , rescan the finished drawing and post them in the thread please ,...... .Pretty Please , ......Very Pretty Please ?


----------



## NoahNN (Oct 30, 2019)

Has anyone tried using an Atlas 700 Taper Attachment on a Logan 200 lathe?


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 31, 2019)

You would probably need to make a new clamp for the bed, I believe the Logan has v ways, the Atlas is flat.  You would probably need adapters to attach both the body to the carriage and the arm to the cross slide.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 31, 2019)

cjtoombs said:


> You would probably need to make a new clamp for the bed, I believe the Logan has v ways, the Atlas is flat.  You would probably need adapters to attach both the body to the carriage and the arm to the cross slide.


If he is asking specifically about a "Taper Attachment" made for an Atlas 700 that has been adapted to fit a Logan lathe as I believe he is then, Would the ways matter considering the taper attachment does not mount to them (at least i dont believe they do which is why im asking!) Im also assuming that Noahs logan lathe has a carriage made for that lathe.  Anyway could  you help clear this up for me please? Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2019)

Atlas 700 is the part or model number of the earlier Atlas Taper Attachment.  As made, it fit the Atlas 9", all models of the Atlas 10" and any model of the Craftsman 12" at the time.  According to the Logan manual, the rear edge of the bed is a flat way, which supports the rear of the saddle.  However, the rear of the Atlas rear way that the fixed part of the taper attachment mounted on was 3/8" tall.  From the drawings in the Logan manual, the rear flat way is probably thicker than that.  So the left and right clamps will probably have to be modified.

Also, if I recall correctly, the Logan taper attachment included a different cross slide that the movable part of the taper attachment attached to.  The standard Logan cross slide had an integral chip guard whereas the ones on the three Atlas machines were removable.  Never having seen the Logan, I don't know what NoahNN will have to do there.


----------



## NoahNN (Oct 31, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> If he is asking specifically about a "Taper Attachment" made for an Atlas 700 that has been adapted to fit a Logan lathe as I believe he is then, Would the ways matter considering the taper attachment does not mount to them (at least i dont believe they do which is why im asking!) Im also assuming that Noahs logan lathe has a carriage made for that lathe.  Anyway could  you help clear this up for me please? Thanks


----------



## NoahNN (Oct 31, 2019)

I was told the model # of the taper attachment was "700" but I don't know because I am brand new to machine work.   Thank you for replying!


----------



## NoahNN (Oct 31, 2019)

cjtoombs said:


> You would probably need to make a new clamp for the bed, I believe the Logan has v ways, the Atlas is flat.  You would probably need adapters to attach both the body to the carriage and the arm to the cross slide.


Sounds about right, thank you for replying!


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 31, 2019)

Atlas did make a No. 700 taper attachment that they called a "Tool Room".  Beginning in 1939, they also made a less expensive No. 760.  Attached is a one-page PDF that shows both of them.


----------



## NoahNN (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 31, 2019)

By the way, the 12" lathe I have is the "Commercial" one, which means it has 1/2" ways instead of the usual 3/8" ways, so I had to make the clamp completely different from the stock one.


----------

